# NAD! Egnater Tweaker



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

After trying one before going on vacation, I had to get an Egnater Tweaker as soon as I got back.

Still heavily in the honeymoon phase but I am really loving the sounds that come out of this thing. It's AC30 impersonation is super awesome.

Running it into a really beatup old Marshall 1931B cab, it has a single Celestion G12T-75 in it. I aquired the cab from a pawn shop for $20 when I was ~15, so I'm pretty happy that it works at all. 2x12 cab to come in the future.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i think this will be my next gear purchase. 

are you still in the honeymoon phase?

does anyone else recommend this amp?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool. Where'd you get it? And more importantly, how much was it. I'd never heard of the Tweaker.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

It's 429$ for the head and 619$ for the combo at moog audio in Montreal, free shipping.

MOOG AUDIO - Canada's Best Music Store Online


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I am well past the honeymoon phase at this point and still playing it every day. I love this amp, highly recommended.

I got it from Act 1 Music in Langely which is the only Egnater dealer around here. It was $480 before taxes so that price at the place in Montreal is a great deal!

The sounds you can get out of this amp are so varied and every single one of them sounds great. Even with drastic EQ movement there really is no bad sounds. I don't have time to sit and play all day ever day, but I'm still finding new sounds in it a month later. The other day I had it set to Vintage/Marshall/Bright/Deep and started messing with the EQ on my distortion pedal and had the best distortion sound I've ever gotten it was just mind blowing.

It's hard to describe how awesome this amp is - put it to you this way: When I went to try it out, a buddy of mine came along just for fun. A week later he had hocked his Blues Deluxe and Z attenuator on Craigslist and he bought one too.

The first jam night we had both of them out our drummer said we sounded clearer than usual.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

How much headroom on the clean channel?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...looks like my guitar tech has one on order, as well!




david henman said:


> ...i think this will be my next gear purchase.
> 
> are you still in the honeymoon phase?
> 
> does anyone else recommend this amp?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is it that versatile? Frome Fender clean to Marshall dirt and with AC jangle in the middle?
Looks like a good deal!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

It's that versatile man. And no bad sounds in it.

I haven't owned that many tube amps (only 1 prior to this) to make an accurate call on the amount of clean headroom. With single coils (strat) I can get the volume up into that REALLY loud 80% ish area and keep it clean with the gain really low on the Fender tone stack. With EMG's it's alot harder. The Marshall tone stack has a bit of boost on it and gets dirty alot quicker.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

I've spent some time with mine now, and just keep discovering new things it can do. I haven't even really spent much time in distortion land, because the cleans are numerous and really, really good. It passed my first test when it sounded dimensional with just a cord into the amp. In a live situation you wouldn't need reverb, but I use delay all the time so I really like the EFFECTS LOOP. The biggest revelation was when I discovered the Tweaker name was a positive thing. I find, for example, Mesas to be "tweaky" amps in that you have to work to find the sweet spots, but if you don't they don't sound right. The Egnater is the opposite in that the different voicings are all really musical and useful. I play in everything from a classic rock act to a trad country thing, so flexibility is very important. I looked hard at the Mesa Trans-Atlantic, but the LACK OF LOOP thing squashed that. AMP BUILDERS ARE YOU LISTENING? These amps are being gigged because they're small, flexible and extremely loud. No loop is the same as an Enzo with three wheels. Get on this! (and thanks Bruce!)-Eric


----------

